# British Lady, Newly Married to an Emirati....



## Sarowh_777 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Wanted to find out if there are any other expat ladies, living in Dubai and married to an Emirati. 

I was born and raised in the UAE (27 years) and last week, got married. 

I was used to having a lot of male friends before, but of course, that all changes after marriage  Need to try and make some female friends now  anybody out there? :bump2:


----------



## Sweet lady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi. I am also married to local but live in Ajman. If you want we can be friends.


----------

